
Show HN: Browser extension to visually edit CSS and sync edits with code editor - rutierut
https://devsync.co
======
rutierut
The title didn't quite cover it so I'll explain it a bit better here.

Devsync uses the Chrome debugger API to get to the original location of CSS
through sourcemaps. This enables you to edit the CSS on your page (through the
CSSOM or the debugger) _and_ simultaneously edit the source of that CSS
through a, in this case, websocket connection to your editor.

If anything is unclear or if you have any criticism/suggestions I'm happy to
hear them! I've been working hard on this for the past months and am happy to
finally get it out there.

